# Big puppy dog



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

This here is my 4 year old bull mastif lab mix. He weigh 140lbs and still acts like a puppy.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Good looking Dog Bud. Mine go a little smaller. I have two male Yorkies-brothers. They really are the loves of my life. I have a harness setup and a platform that enable them to see out the window of the car but they can't fall out the open window. They help me on all my Saturday morning errands. Dogs are the best! Here's a picture of their recent birthday (9th).


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice face on him too... dogs make better friends than most people.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree 100% Susi!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Hi, I agree and Yorkies are the BEST! We had ours for over 15 years and still miss him every day. Thanks for posting. *



Flatband said:


> Good looking Dog Bud. Mine go a little smaller. I have two male Yorkies-brothers. They really are the loves of my life. I have a harness setup and a platform that enable them to see out the window of the car but they can't fall out the open window. They help me on all my Saturday morning errands. Dogs are the best! Here's a picture of their recent birthday (9th).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Great looking dogs here. I guess I'll share my girl then. Her name is Samee. 
Thanks for sharing. I love dogs.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Boy Chris, you can see the devotion in Samee's eyes!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Awesome of you fellows to share your great love for dogs..I have none at this time...I have had a few

different dogs in the past years..They all had the purpose in my life....1 Hunting Bird Dog.(German Short Hair) 1 Hunting Beagle(squirrels)..1 champion show dog(Long Hair Chihuahua)15 thophies First & Grand Champion......

So yeah I do love Dogs......To old now in life to even think about the care for any pets...~AKAOldmiser


----------

